# no energy



## fab6 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ive started on a high protien/ low carb diet. Im doing cardio/weights twice a day. Lots of turkey,chicken, protien powder, etc. The problem is I have no energy. Im trying to cut down the bf, but when does the energy return.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 16, 2010)

whats your fat intake? fats are very important.
add in olive oild to all you can and maybe some fishoil.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 16, 2010)

Why low carbs?  even if your trying to lose weight carbs are still important for fuel and muscle growth.


----------



## fab6 (Aug 16, 2010)

as little fat and carbs as possible


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 16, 2010)

It's natural to lack energy when starting a low-carb diet.

But why the heck are you working out twice a day and doing cardio on a low carb diet?  You should be working out maybe twice a week and doing very light cardio (think 15-30 minutes of walking).

You're dieting.  That's enough to shed the bodyfat.  You don't need to add extra stress on your body by working out that much.  In fact, continuing to do so is the best way to stall your progress.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 16, 2010)

how low are your carbs?
i've never been a big fan of the low carb/high protein/high fat diet. just seemed to lose too much muscle. 
you can still get lean by cycling your carbs. 
personally...when dieting, i'll have 2-3 low carb days per week usually less then 25grams of carbs (depending how far off competition is and how i'm progressing), 2-3 days of moderate carbs per week usually 150-200 grams of carbs (also depending on progress and how far out i am), then 1...maybe 2 high carb days. the high carb day would just be as many carbs as it woiuld take to fill me out again. i'd literally just eat untill my muscle bellies were full again. 
of course you'd have to start with moderate days, then to low days, then to high days to fill out again. cycling like this over and over again enabled me to maintain more muscle, keep my energy levels high for most days during the week, and helped me dial it in. give it a shot if your really not happy with the low carb diet. if your dead set on low carbs...just prepare to be tired, and become a coffee drinker if your not already. 
good luck.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 16, 2010)

by the way...
i should add in that these carbs would have to come from complex carbohydrate sources. it should go without saying, but just in case you were wondering.
personally i'm big on yams and oats.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 16, 2010)

blergs. said:


> whats your fat intake? fats are very important.
> add in olive oild to all you can and maybe some fishoil.


 Yup, Add in some good fats like healthy oil,Olive oil,Fish Oil, and Advacados are also good source of healthy fats. Also, when i was trying to lower my BF% I ate 6 to 7 small meals a day to keep blood sugar up.


----------



## LAM (Aug 17, 2010)

blergs. said:


> whats your fat intake? fats are very important.
> add in olive oild to all you can and maybe some fishoil.



also how about the fruits & veggies?  if not at the minimum a good multivitamin.  people forget that B vitamins are essential in the conversion of energy in the body.  being water soluble also means they are flushed from the body easily so need to be consumed at various times of the day.


----------



## stevo123 (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah i always make sure to up the vitamins and B's when trying to lean out


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh geeze! ....

Why are you working out twice a day?  What mag did you get this idea from? 
And what else are you eating?  and yes, how much fat?

and you're wondering about energy?  Hmmmm....lets see.....


----------



## fab6 (Aug 18, 2010)

Im starting a diet log. I started taking in some carbs, and feel alot better. Im taking the day off my work out to see how I feel. I guess I wanted to get a big jump on losing the bf. Maybe a little more research on my diet. In the past, I did a high protien, low carb diet and it worked great. I wasnt working out twice a day, but I did shed about 30 pounds in four months.


----------



## LAM (Aug 18, 2010)

nothing wrong with training 2x a day.  sometimes it's easier to split up the WO into 2 sessions when the caloric intake is reduced.  although if your going to train like this I would do something like a modified TKD and consume most of your carbs before/after each exercise session.

exercising multiple times a day can also help to increase insulin sensitivity faster.  with each bout of exercise glut4 transporters become more efficient


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 18, 2010)

fab6 said:


> Im starting a diet log. I started taking in some carbs, and feel alot better. Im taking the day off my work out to see how I feel. I guess I wanted to get a big jump on losing the bf. Maybe a little more research on my diet. In the past, I did a high protien, low carb diet and it worked great. I wasnt working out twice a day, but I did shed about 30 pounds in four months.


 

of course you are,your body needs carbs.If you are dieting it is just a matter of manipulating them and lowering them some.


glad you are feeling better!


stay healthy!


----------



## MDR (Aug 18, 2010)

fab6 said:


> Ive started on a high protien/ low carb diet. Im doing cardio/weights twice a day. Lots of turkey,chicken, protien powder, etc. The problem is I have no energy. Im trying to cut down the bf, but when does the energy return.



No wonder.  I wouldn't have much energy on that schedule, either.


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

LAM said:


> also how about the fruits & veggies? if not at the minimum a good multivitamin. people forget that B vitamins are essential in the conversion of energy in the body. being water soluble also means they are flushed from the body easily so need to be consumed at various times of the day.


 
 true i have injectable b12 and bcomplex i inject it 2xs a wk and it helps with energy and my nervous system is slowed down as in no anxiety watever. i get 1 bottle each 100ml vials last me the whole year for 35 dollars for the 2 vials plus insulin syringes.


----------



## Life (Aug 18, 2010)

Out of all the decent studies I have read relating to VLCKD's, the energy returns after being on them for a week or longer. It takes time for your body to "adjust." You're going from using carbs as a primary glycogen source to something else (Along with ATP). So there will be a time to adjust. And fats are very important, they're your new fuel source. You want to stay below maintenance but not -1k below.


----------

